# Dream tools....



## Chris (Jun 5, 2016)

So Work has been pretty good lately and I have a few extra bucks so I would like to pick up some tools that will help me out in the long run. As most of you know I like tinkering and restoring stuff, doesn't matter what it is. I have what I think a good collection of tools but I know there is always something that could really help me make things faster or better. I do everything from woodwork to metal fabrication and anything in between. What can you recommend that I might want? I have a decent chunk of change to spend so lets make them good. My goal is to have a good size shop that just about anything can be restored in.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 5, 2016)

if you don't already have one, a two post lift like my eagle 10,000 pound one is such an awesome tool that makes everything easier.  this weekend I swapped driveshafts and changed differential fluid on the yj I cut out some rust and did a small repair on the tj.  tomorrow my new tie rod ends are coming in.  for all these tasks I put it up on the lift and get it at eye level.  I just turned 50.  not too old yet, but I can say I really don't like crawling around on the shop floor anymore.


----------



## Chris (Jun 5, 2016)

That has been on the list for some time but I need to build a bigger shop first. My garage now has 8' ceilings. that would go well for me. I was tempted to get it now and set it up outdoors but not sure I want to do that.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 6, 2016)

Go ahead and build the shop or add onto the existing with bays big enough for the lift and to fit the motor home.


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2016)

I plan on doing the shop but first I need to do the house addition that is about ready to start. Then I can pull the grading permit and make more flat land.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 6, 2016)

ok, well do you have a power probe?  I like that tool for wiring projects http://www.powerprobe.com/videos.php


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't. what all do you use it for?


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 6, 2016)

it works as an electrical probe, a continuity tester, you can do parasitic draw testing.  you can use it to test for an inadequate ground.  you can bench test a component or power it up in the vehicle without powering anything else.  so it is great for doing major wiring projects where you can test individual circuits before you are ready to power everything up.  watch this video.  it will tell you a lot  http://www.powerprobe.com/videos.php


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 6, 2016)

CNC machine, Plasma Cutter?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 6, 2016)

3-D printer.


----------



## ME87 (Jun 6, 2016)

I've found a manual lathe and a manual mill can really accomplish a lot for relatively little money if you find a good deal on each.


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2016)

I've been looking at mills but don't know what's good or bad or what to look for.


----------



## ME87 (Jun 7, 2016)

A Bridgeport is about the best if you can find one, but they can be a bit more pricey. Some of the import brands can be found cheaper. Power feeds are nice, at least on the "X" Axis if you can find one. Try and find something with a collet system that you can get collets for. "R8" is pretty common and really easy and cheap to buy collets for. 3 Axis (X, Y, Z) are what you'll find on most but some will have tilting heads and it's a nice option, but I find that you'll rarely use it and sometimes it just adds complications and less rigidity, plus you'll have to re tram in the head if you do and that can require some special indicators.  Keep and eye out for a good vice to go with it. "Kurts" are the the standard usually but they don't often get sold used unless they're pretty beat. All the newer ones can be re-built though and some of the other stuff probably can as well.


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I will keep an eye out, CL around me has a bunch to choose from from 1k to 20k.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 11, 2016)

Building a full cage, how bout one of these. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=he&m+saw&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 11, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Building a full cage, how bout one of these.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=he&m+saw&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari



heck if we are talking dream tools and you are building a cage how about one of these.

http://ironworkerllc.com/store/iron...-ironworker/?gclid=CKr4o4i0oM0CFZKGaQodNywKhA

Saw this on Gearz


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Building a full cage, how bout one of these.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=he&m+saw&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari



I've only ever seen the harbor freight version of that tool, that is neat.



mustanggarage said:


> heck if we are talking dream tools and you are building a cage how about one of these.
> 
> http://ironworkerllc.com/store/iron...-ironworker/?gclid=CKr4o4i0oM0CFZKGaQodNywKhA
> 
> Saw this on Gearz




Well that would be nice but thats a hefty price tag.:flames:


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 13, 2016)

Chris said:


> I've only ever seen the harbor freight version of that tool, that is neat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well you did say "dream tools":Sabrefight:


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2016)

I guess so. We can always find a way to swing buying a tool if we really need it. Lets see how much I really need it.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 16, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Building a full cage, how bout one of these.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=he&m+saw&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari



Ellis makes a quality saw.  I bought a new 1600.  Fantastic design.


----------

